#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Emenda por fusão, mecânica ou conectorização? Saiba qual a melhor aplicação para sua Rede FTTx.

## Buenano

*Detalhes do Projeto.*

Os três sistemas são perfeitos, depende da aplicação e dos cálculos da topologia de rede.*Padronização dos procedimentos.*

A necessidade de executar procedimentos padrão para realizar o serviço com excelência deve existir sempre.*O que você vai aprender?*

Nesse e-Book você vai entender os detalhes de cada aplicação.*Para começar do jeito certo.*

É necessário conhecimento, eu te encontro logo mais para trocar uma ideia do que você achou desse e-Book, até mais!


*>>>BAIXAS MATERIAL!*

----------


## Jadir

Fusão é fusão. Pra quem usa fibra em interligação, até compensaria usar emendas mecânicas, pela quantidade. Talvez pagar alguém para conectorizar, fundir. Agora, pra quem usa a fibra para atendimento é fundamental comprar uma máquina de fusão. A demanda determina a estratégia, sempre.

----------

